# Should I buy my first shotgun? Stevens model 311 H



## aeviaanah (May 27, 2012)

A buddy of mine let me borrow a Stevens model 311 series H. It is in good condition and i shot it the other day, i liked it but havent had much experience with shotguns. He wants to sell it to me for 200 dollars. Sound like a deal? 

What needs to happen to make sure my ownership of this gun is legal? Do i need to do anything?


----------



## chattahoochee (May 27, 2012)

When buying a used gun, I always call the Sheriffs Office and have them run the serial number. 

I do not care how much you trust your friend, run the numbers.

Laws vary so wildly from state to state regarding firearms you need to check with your state.


----------



## sixgun86 (May 28, 2012)

Take sometime to read this website. https://oag.ca.gov/firearms if you haven't already. If that doesn't answer all your questions go to a local firearms dealer or stop by your local PD. Either place should be more than happy to help. That price isn't bad, neither good. Same with the quality. I'd look into a pump for your first shotgun. Remington's 870 would be my suggestion. If too costly then a Mossberg 500. If you don't plan on hunting with it get 18.5 - 20" barrel. To see pricing, visit gunbroker.com , like ebay but for guns.


----------



## IwanaFish (May 28, 2012)

You didn't say what you may use it for, hunting birds or shooting trap or just to have one.
Almost any double barrel in good shape is worth $200. From what I found it could be an early model 62ish. You also didn't say if it is a 12 20 16 or .410. 

If you are just wanting a shotgun, I would buy it. But if you intend to hunt something specific, I would see if it meets the criteria for taking the game.

Good luck

Lonny


----------



## Kismet (May 28, 2012)

I have one and I'd buy it. Commodity gun made to spec's that you won't find these days. Two hundred dollars is a very good price.

Considerations are game you hunt: duck hunting likes tighter chokes, i.e., mod and full; pheasant hunting is done best (for me) with mod/improved; quail hunting be best with improved cylinder/modified. 

Barrel lengths are also a consideration. Longer barrels will give you a smoother swing for passing shots; shorter (i.e., 26 inch) allow for better balance and quicker target acquisition.

Most of the Stevens are 28 to 30 inch barrels, and most are modified/full choke. They will last forever and many, many, many birds and upland game of all species have been invited home for dinner with them.

Have fun.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (May 28, 2012)

You aren't planning to shoot slugs are you?


----------



## aeviaanah (May 29, 2012)

chattahoochee said:


> When buying a used gun, I always call the Sheriffs Office and have them run the serial number.
> 
> I do not care how much you trust your friend, run the numbers.
> 
> Laws vary so wildly from state to state regarding firearms you need to check with your state.


Ill be sure to run the numbers before I commit to buying. Thanks alot!



sixgun86 said:


> Take sometime to read this website. https://oag.ca.gov/firearms if you haven't already. If that doesn't answer all your questions go to a local firearms dealer or stop by your local PD. Either place should be more than happy to help. That price isn't bad, neither good. Same with the quality. I'd look into a pump for your first shotgun. Remington's 870 would be my suggestion. If too costly then a Mossberg 500. If you don't plan on hunting with it get 18.5 - 20" barrel. To see pricing, visit gunbroker.com , like ebay but for guns.


I checked out the website but the format isnt too user friendly if you know what I mean. I may stop by a dealer and ask a few questions prior to any commitments. May I ask why a pump for the first shotgun? I checked out the two models you suggested...they look like decent entry level guns. Not sure what I plan with this gun, originally i wanted one for home defense. After shooting trap the other day I enjoyed myself so I may do a bit of that. Ive never had a hunting license so I may do that as well. Thanks for the link gunbroker.com good source to check price range and stuff. 



IwanaFish said:


> You didn't say what you may use it for, hunting birds or shooting trap or just to have one.
> Almost any double barrel in good shape is worth $200. From what I found it could be an early model 62ish. You also didn't say if it is a 12 20 16 or .410.
> 
> If you are just wanting a shotgun, I would buy it. But if you intend to hunt something specific, I would see if it meets the criteria for taking the game.
> ...


First id use it to feel a bit safer at night, home defense. Ill be using it to shoot trap and possibly for hunting. I think the gun is designed for small game right? It is a 12ga. When i say good shape that is just the overall look of it, what else should I be looking at to determine it is truly in good shape?



Kismet said:


> I have one and I'd buy it. Commodity gun made to spec's that you won't find these days. Two hundred dollars is a very good price.
> 
> Considerations are game you hunt: duck hunting likes tighter chokes, i.e., mod and full; pheasant hunting is done best (for me) with mod/improved; quail hunting be best with improved cylinder/modified.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you have one and would buy one. This particular 311 has a 30" barrel. Not sure the choke on them, possibly you can help me figure it out. I used a micrometer on the inside of the barrel both beginning and end and I dont remember the reading but both sides measured the same. Also, a dime fit in both left and right barrels. 


Frogman Ladue said:


> You aren't planning to shoot slugs are you?


Havent got that far! Why do you ask?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 29, 2012)

You can kill any size game with the right loads. 

No slugs with choked barrels

Go for it! Every man needs a good scatter gun


----------



## Kismet (May 29, 2012)

_Good to hear you have one and would buy one. This particular 311 has a 30" barrel. Not sure the choke on them, possibly you can help me figure it out. I used a micrometer on the inside of the barrel both beginning and end and I dont remember the reading but both sides measured the same. Also, a dime fit in both left and right barrels. _

I just pulled the 311 out, and broke it down. On mine, which is mod/full, 30 in, 12ga, on the underside of the left-hand barrel, in the area which would be covered by the action when it is together, is a letter "F", enclosed in a circle. The right-hand barrel is modified, the left on MINE is Full.

I personally think they are great guns, not matched by many of the newer, foreign-made, glossy stocked and much higher-priced shotguns.

I have 3 sxs shotguns, a couple of pumps, buncha single shots, and two combo shotgun X.22 guns. I like old guns, and am a pheasant hunter, if asked what I like to do. 

Your choice, of course, but I wouldn't hesitate.

Best wishes.

_Edit: You aren't planning to shoot slugs are you?

Havent got that far! Why do you ask?_

Although one CAN shot slugs through a full choked barrel, it is not recommended. The slug likes a little room in the barrel, and can--not necessarily WILL--get constricted at the choking swage and may (MAY) bulge the barrel a bit. From a modified choke on down to an open cylinder, there is enough room for passage, but generally, shotguns made specifically for slugs (police/military/deer hunter) have an open cylinder barrel. IN the last 20 years or so, some guns have been made with rifled barrels, especially for slug shooting, and are VERY accurate out to 100 yards or so. I had an Ithaca model 37 police special/deer gun which had a deliberately crafted barrel, with the choke gradually running the length of the barrel, instead of being at the last four inches or so. It is a VERY accurate shotgun, but more expensive to make, and no longer available.

It really isn't a drawback, but some folks want one gun to do everything, just as some folks want their boats to be everything.  Conceptually feasible, but not likely.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (May 29, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Frogman Ladue said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't planning to shoot slugs are you?
> ...




If you have a choked barrel, it may explode should you try to ram a slug down it.


----------



## chattahoochee (May 29, 2012)

Frogman Ladue said:


> aeviaanah said:
> 
> 
> > Frogman Ladue said:
> ...



Horse manure, I have shot slugs thru full choked barrels with no ill effect.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (May 29, 2012)

Hey, it's your face and arms. I've got a really nice, sawed off 16ga Hercules with a mod barrel, that someone happended to put a slug down. The last 6" of the barrel was split. All it's worth now is a door gun..


----------



## chattahoochee (May 29, 2012)

Frogman Ladue said:


> Hey, it's your face and arms. I've got a really nice, sawed off 16ga Hercules with a mod barrel, that someone happended to put a slug down. The last 6" of the barrel was split. All it's worth now is a door gun..




Some other circumstance(s) were at play with that particular gun. I have never heard of a Hercules, maybe a Damascus barrel? 

I have fired numerous slugs out of my Rem 1100 (modified), my FN SLP (imp cyl, mod & full) as well as 870's and Mossberg 500's with no burst barrels.

Modern guns with modern slugs should be fine with normal chokes. I have a Kicks Competion turkey choke I would not shoot a slug out of but that's it.

Sorry for the derail OP.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 31, 2012)

Frogman Ladue said:


> aeviaanah said:
> 
> 
> > Frogman Ladue said:
> ...


Ok ill be sure to figure that out before I put any slugs in. Any ideas how to figure out what kind of barrel I got? 


Kismet said:


> _Good to hear you have one and would buy one. This particular 311 has a 30" barrel. Not sure the choke on them, possibly you can help me figure it out. I used a micrometer on the inside of the barrel both beginning and end and I dont remember the reading but both sides measured the same. Also, a dime fit in both left and right barrels. _
> 
> I just pulled the 311 out, and broke it down. On mine, which is mod/full, 30 in, 12ga, on the underside of the left-hand barrel, in the area which would be covered by the action when it is together, is a letter "F", enclosed in a circle. The right-hand barrel is modified, the left on MINE is Full.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info man! The F with the circle is actually a date marking. It tells when the shotgun was manufactured. There is no marking on the bottom of my barrels. 



Loggerhead Mike said:


> You can kill any size game with the right loads.
> 
> No slugs with choked barrels
> 
> Go for it! Every man needs a good scatter gun


Still trying to figure out if the barrels are choked or not. No marking or anything. Isnt there a way to measure it?


----------



## Kismet (May 31, 2012)

OK, a dime will drop down my modified barrel (the right side one,) and not down the left side one (the one I consider "full".)

Buy the darn thing. 

They just aren't making them like that anymore.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 4, 2012)

I am not familiar with that particular model of firearm. 

12 gauge can be used for just about anything, from small game like rabbits and squirrels to big game like deer and bear. Depending on barrel length it could be used for skeet and trap shooting, and bird hunting. 

More than likely it will only accpet the 2 3/4" length shells, read the side of hte barrel, it should specify what shells and may identify the choke, if is has one. 

As for slugs, there are about 10 million styles, Im sure you can find one to work in your barrel. 

I too am particular to the Remmington 870 and have the Express model. Mine came with a 28" barrel, and a 18" slug barrell. Mine will hold 2 3/4, and 3" shells. I use 1 ounce Remmington slugs. At 100 yards they drop 10". Mine is sighted at 50 yards, so 100 yards out I need to aim 5" high. 

For my sons I got them both 20 gauge New Englad Firearms single shot breach action as their first gun. Single shot so they couldn't accidently chamber and fire a second round unexpectedly. Both took deer theri first time out, and we use them for target shooting. 

If you like the gun, and feel comfortable with it, buy it. IF you decide at a later date that you want to "upgrade", buy another. Most regreat selling their first gun years later. There is no law limiting the number of firearms you can own. 

I highly recommend you take a Hunter Safety coarse, even if your not going to hunt. Most of the class is on safety, field safety, and local laws. The most dangerous gun in the world is unloaded.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 4, 2012)

Found a thread in a March pheasant forum, where I talked about the side-by-sides, with pictures.

May, or may not, help. 

page 2. 

https://www.ultimatepheasanthunting.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10677&highlight=sears&page=2

Best wishes.


----------



## Dragonman (Jun 7, 2012)

Did you buy this yet, Sounds like a good deal to me. I have owned a shot gun since I was 12, Got it for my 12th birthday, (that makes it nearly 30 years old, lol). It is a Mossburg 500 20 gauge Pump. Buy it and have fun, shooting clays is great fun.


----------



## JMichael (Jun 10, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Still trying to figure out if the barrels are choked or not. No marking or anything. Isnt there a way to measure it?


Yes you can measure them. 

https://www.colonialarms.com/chokespecs.html


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 10, 2012)

Dragonman said:


> Did you buy this yet, Sounds like a good deal to me. I have owned a shot gun since I was 12, Got it for my 12th birthday, (that makes it nearly 30 years old, lol). It is a Mossburg 500 20 gauge Pump. Buy it and have fun, shooting clays is great fun.


Yes i bought it, im going to refinish the stock and get her all cleaned up. 



JMichael said:


> aeviaanah said:
> 
> 
> > Still trying to figure out if the barrels are choked or not. No marking or anything. Isnt there a way to measure it?
> ...


Thanks for the link. Ill measure the bore and let you know what it ended up being.


----------



## IwanaFish (Jun 10, 2012)

Congrats. I think you will like it for first gun. For that matter you will probably have to much fun with it and need a second :wink: 

Lonny


----------



## chattahoochee (Jun 10, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Dragonman said:
> 
> 
> > Did you buy this yet, Sounds like a good deal to me. I have owned a shot gun since I was 12, Got it for my 12th birthday, (that makes it nearly 30 years old, lol). It is a Mossburg 500 20 gauge Pump. Buy it and have fun, shooting clays is great fun.
> ...




Refinishing the stock is the fastest way to kill any collector value the gun may or may not have.


----------



## peabody (Jul 11, 2012)

Did ya buy it? ?? Those are really good shotguns.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 11, 2012)

peabody said:


> Did ya buy it? ?? Those are really good shotguns.


I sure did


----------



## Kismet (Jul 11, 2012)

_*Refinishing the stock is the fastest way to kill any collector value the gun may or may not have.*_

The Stevens 311 was the 870 of the production SxS. Centuries will go by before it is a collector.

But, in the case of some guns, what you said has some truth to it.


----------



## BrazosDon (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't worry about collector's value as long as you do a good job. Use tongue oil finish and you steel wool it down to perfection. You only paid $200.00 for it, just enjoy it. Good all around gun: home defence, general hunting, casual clays, and many more. It will disappoint you if you try any serious trap or skeet shooting. What you have is a field gun and a trap gun has a different angle to the stock giving it an automatic lead Check it out on the Internet under trap guns vs field guns.. Good luck and have fun with your new gun. PS, I have one of these in a 410 ga. Love it..

BrazosDon
Texas


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a 1937 Stevens model 15 boyscout .22 single shot and I can tell you that Stevens if well kept and cleaned after every shot is extremely reliable and will be passed down for many generations. Sorry the photo isn't fantastic, I haven't had a chance to get a Better one and it really doesn't do it justice but man is it reliable and accurate


----------

